# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Firetail Diamond Finch νέο μέλος στο κοπάδι μας

## Windsa

Πριν λίγες μέρες πήρα ένα ταλeποριμενο πουλάκι με μεγάλο ράμφος και πόδια με υπερκεράτωση. Τώρα κάνουμε θεραπεία.
Εδώ φωτογραφίες από το κατάστημα, μόλις το πήρα.





Εδώ φωτό μετά το κόψιμο του ράμφος. Του το έκοψα σε δυο στάδια για να σιγουρευτώ ότι το πουλάκι μπορεί να τρώει φυσιολογικά.



Το κουκλάκι μου!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να σου ζήσει Πωλήνα, τυχερός ο μικρός και κούκλος.

----------


## xXx

να το χαίρεσαι Πωλίνααααααααα

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

πω πανέμορφο!!! συγχαρητήριααααα

----------


## Lucky Witch

ΤΕΛΕΙΟ το πουλάκι κ έκανες ακόμη μια φορά τέλεια δουλειά με το ράμφος του.

----------


## vagelis76

Άλλο ένα τυχερό πουλάκι που ήρθε στα χέρια σου!!!!!
Κουκλάκι!!!!!!!

----------


## ananda

Μπράβο Πωλίνα!

----------


## alkisti

ειναι κουκλακι <3 
να σου ζησει !!!!!!!

----------


## ria

κοριτσακι αν καταλαβα καλα !!!!σε λιγο δεν θα χωρας στο σπιτι με τοσα παραδεισια..χαχαχα!!!!να σου ζησει επεσε στα καλυτερα χερια το μικρακι...!!!!!!

----------


## kdionisios

Πωλινα να σου ζησει !! Ειναι πανεμορφο!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

*Μπράβο Πωλίνα, του έδωσες ζωή του πουλιού .........*

----------


## zack27

Πωλινα μπραβο για την κινηση σου να το παρεις!!!σιγουρα μαζι σου θα ειναι μια χαρα!!!!πανεμορφο!!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Πωπω, ήδη έχει αρχίσει να φαίνεται πολύ-πολύ καλύτερα! Τυχερό πουλάκι!

Και η δουλειά με το ράμφος καταπληκτική Πωλίνα! Ούτε καν φαίνεται οτι κάποτε ήταν μεγάλο!

----------


## Windsa

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά. 
Δεν ξέρω, αλλα του έχω πολύ αδυναμία σε αυτό το πουλάκι, είναι κάπως ξεχωριστό και κοιτάει με έξυπνα ματια. Μου έκλεψε τι καρδια.

Ακόμα καραντίνα είμαστε αλλα φαίνεται ότι πάει καλά. Άρχισε και να τραγουδάει (αν λέγεται τραγούδι αυτό) χα-χα-χα ))) Το τραγούδι των Diamond είναι σαν να χtυπαει ένα κινητό σε αθόρυβο, μονο με δόνηση. Μοιάζει με ήχο αυτοκινητου Formula 1........ γιαυτο το έβγαλα Σουμάχερ 

Ψάχνουμε για νύφη τώρα.
Το video μας το αφιερώνουμε στη Ria χα-χα-χα...επειδή το "λατρεύει" το ηχο... :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## nikolas_23

ωραιος ο σουμαχερ χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## mpapad

κουκλί το....  αγωνιστικό σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

τέλειος ο σουμάχερ.... να ρωτήσω κάτι. αυτό τώρα δεν μπορείς να το ζευγαρώσεις με κάποιο άλλο ? ή θα βγουν υβρίδια?

----------


## Windsa

Έχω πάρει παρέα στον Σουμάχερ μου...αλλα δυστυχώς μου βγήκανε κι αυτά τα δυο αρσενικά. Τι να κάνω με 3 Αρσενικά τώρα δεν ξέρω. Πάντως είναι πολύ όμορφα.

Επειδή φαινότανε ότι είναι λίγο άρρωστα τους κάνω θεραπεία τώρα με αντιβίωση. Τα πουλια είναι σε καραντίνα.

Φαίνεται ότι έχουν υπερβολικό λίπος στη κοιλια (είναι κλασικό πρόβλημα για το συγκεκριμένο είδος) κι πρέπει να μπούνε σε μεγάλο κλουβί για πέταγμα.

Τους έπλυνα το ποπό με χαμομήλι για να δω αν θα ξαναλεροθει. Κάναμε θεραπεία από ακάρεα. Ας ελπίσουμε όλα θα πάνε καλά.

Το πουλάκι με κίτρινα φτερά είναι μια σπανια μετάλλαξη.



λερωμένα φτερά τους...όμως διάρροια δεν έχουν



Λίπος

----------


## Windsa

> τέλειος ο σουμάχερ.... να ρωτήσω κάτι. αυτό τώρα δεν μπορείς να το ζευγαρώσεις με κάποιο άλλο ? ή θα βγουν υβρίδια?


Λογικά μπορώ, βαιβεα θα βγουν υβρίδια..... αλλα είναι λίγο δύσκολο να ζευγαρώνουν δυο ενήλικα πουλια. Πρέπει να είναι μεγαλωμένα μαζί από μωρά. Και αν θα κάνουν αυγά μπορεί να μην είναι γόνιμα, αν βγούν μωρά υπάρχει πιθανότητα δεν θα μπορούν να κάνουν παιδιά. Κι στην ουσία χαλάς τι ράτσα χωρίς λόγο.

Πάντως θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω. Δεν κρίβω. Θα δούμε.

----------


## ria

κοριτσακι μου ειναι πανεμορφα..ειδικα το πορτοκαλι...αν δεν κανανε οπως σε ενα βιντεο που ειδα που χαλαγαν τον κοσμο και ηταν πιο διακριτικα σιγουρα θα ηθελα ενα...
παρολα αυτα σιγουρα στα χερια σου θα γινουν αγνωριστα!!!!!! εχεις το χαρισμα με τα παραδεισια!!..σε κανα μηνα που θα εχουν συνελθει εντελως θα δονουνται ολα μαζι!!!!!!   :Happy:  
κριμα μονο που βγηκαν ολα αρσενικα..χθες ακουσε ενα (σε βιντεακι)ο φιλος μου παντως και του αρεσε...

----------


## zack27

Πολυ ομορφα Πωλινα μακαρι να γινουν καλα συντομα!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζησει Πωλινακι......λολ...

----------

